
Memtype: open source USB password keeper - ghostDancer
https://www.tindie.com/products/area0x33/memtype-open-source-password-keeper/
======
wckronholm
Wouldn't a 4 digit PIN be really fast to hack? And then all of your passwords
are belong to us?

~~~
ghostDancer
That was my first thought too and i'm no expert.

